# San Diego bis LA



## kopyto55 (2. Februar 2016)

Hi 
 wir fahren mit dem Camper von Vegas über Arizona auch nach San Diego. In der Wüste wird's mit dem Angeln schwierig #q

 Aber in San Diego und Umgebung will ich nach Möglichkeit schon angeln. 
 Hat mir jemand Tipps ? 
 Welche Fishing Piers sind gut und wie angelt  man da ? 
 Am liebsten mit eher kleineren Aufwand, Uferangeln ist ok. 

 Danke Gruss


----------



## blablabla (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Hi 
 ich war vor 2 Jahren dort mit nem Kumpel. Wir haben eine Ausfahrt mit nem Kutter von San Diego aus gemacht. Musst mal googeln gibt da einige Anbieter. Da fischt man mit lebenden Sardinien (o.ä.) auf Calexico Bass und andere Arten. Hat inkl Leihruten vielleicht 30 Dollar gekostet.. Wir waren so 20 Mann ausser uns alles Amis. Das fischen ist rel. einfach und hat auch meinem Kumpel der normal nicht angelt Spass gemacht. Einer hat auch nen ansehnlichen Heilbutt von ca. 20 pfund gefangen. Die Leute waren cool drauf und es war ein super Tag...
 Uferangeln hab ich selbst nicht probiert hab aber Angler an jedem Pier zwischen San Diego und LA gesehen. Da muss man halt wieder eigenes Angelzeug mitschleifen während man auf dem Kutter Leihgerät hatte.


----------



## Snakesfreak (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

In welchen Zeitraum seit ihr denn dort unterwegs?


----------



## Zettifriend (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Du kannst auch in der nähe von Las vegas angeln.  Dort gibt es einrn großen Stausee der die Stadt mit Wasser versorgt (Lake mead oder so ähnlich). Und 350 nordöstlich von Vegas gibt es den riesigen Lake Powell. Ich war schon mal dort und habe viele Blackbass-Angler dort gesehen.  Ausserdem kannst du auch sm Colorado angeln. Hatte darüber schon mal eine Doku gesehen.


----------



## kopyto55 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

wir fahren im April: 
 Vegas 
 Grand Canyon 
 Petrified Forest 
 Chiricahua NM 
 Tuscon 
 San Diego 
 LA 

 Hat eher viel Wüste. aber klar, wenn ich irgendwo wasser sehe, dann angle ich da auch....


----------



## Snakesfreak (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Ah ok, wir sind von Ende April bis Mitte/Ende Mai dort.

Starten in San Fransisco die Küste runter bis San Diego, dann Vegas und über die Nationalparks zurück...
Also ein guiding ist mir alleine am lake meld zu teuer, deswegen dachte ich zumindest ein wenig an der Küste zu fischen und dann noch in den Nationalparks.

An den Piers wird meist mit einer einfachen Grundmontage mit Fischstücken gefischt.


----------



## Zettifriend (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Habe vor 12 Jahren die gleiche Tour gemacht.  Mein bisher geilster urlaub.


----------



## kopyto55 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

der Westen ist absolut geil ! Fahre schon zum dritten Mal hin. 
 Wenn du Tipps zu Route brauchst, dann melde dich. 
 von wo fliegst du zurück ? SFO ?


----------



## Snakesfreak (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Ja genau!

wir wollen erst mal Pacific Highway runter und dann immer mal ne Übernachtung einlegen.
Dann hoch Richtung Vegas, erneut Heiraten, und dann halt auf dem Rückweg nach SFO durch die Nationalparks zurück.

Für Tipps bin ich natürlich immer dankbar! 

Wie teuer sind eig. ca. die fishing license? Hab nur Jahreskarten im Netz gefunden, und die Sind mir ganz klar zu teuer!


----------



## kopyto55 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

ich habe bisher nur in Florida Lizensen gelöst. und ja die sind nicht ganz billig. 
 Das Problem wenn du rumfährst und grosse Strecken zurücklegst ist, dass du dauernd neue Lizensen lösen muss|bigeyes

 also von Vegas durchs Death Valley und dann Sequoia und Yosemite nach SFO? 

 Sequioa ist wirklich cool. Wenn du Bäume und Wald magst, dann wirst du diesen Platz lieben. Wir haben auch sehr viele Bären etc. gesehen. und er ist nicht so überlaufen wie der Yosemite. 
 Im Death Valley kann ich dir die Furnice Creek Ranch empfehlen. Die haben auch Cabins. 

 In Vegas kannst du alles shoppen. Aber für uns vor allem interessant ist der BASS PRO SHOP. Ok mitten in der Wüste Fishing Tackle kaufen ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber die Läden sind einfach der Hammer. 

 Wenn du es einrichten kannst, dann Vegas nicht am Wochenende, da sind die Hotels viel teuer. 

 Gruss


----------



## Snakesfreak (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Ja so ungefähr ist der Rückweg geplant.... ;-)

Werde ja auch nicht an jedem Halt zum Fischen kommen, aber wollte schon ganz gerne mal auf Black Bass versuchen oder mal ein paar Wurf am Meer...

Ja das mit den Lizenzen ist so eine Sache, man liest das man die an den meisten Postämtern oder so kaufen kann. Konnte aber leider nur Preisangaben für Jahreskarten oder halt für Einheimische finden...

Jetzt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer guten Reiserute...

Entweder die Savage Gear Roadrunner oder die Spin Trek von Fox beide so mit ~50g WG


----------



## kopyto55 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

in Florida gab es schon abgestufte Karten, auch so 3 Tages Karten etc. Einfach mal fragen, die Amis sind in der Regel sehr hilfsbereit. 

 Ich muss dir auch sagen, wenn ich am Meer bin und kurz spontan anhalte und 20 Würfe mache. Dann macht ich das halt einmal ohne Lizenz. 
 Klar wenn ich weiss dass ich irgendwo länger und intensiv fischen möchte, dann löse ich schon eine Lizenz. 

 Wenn du auf die Fishing Piers gehst, dann brauchst du meistens keine Lizenz, weil das mit dem Eintritt inbegriffen ist....

 Ich nehme ne günstige Telerute mit und kaufe mir unten was. 
 ab 35 $ bekommst du schon gute Ruten, zB. ugly sticks.


----------



## AlexAstloch (2. März 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

moin liebe community,
werde auch von ende april bis mitte juni ca. in dem westen der USA unterwegs sein (pacific coast highway no. 1 & national parks). hauptsächlich möchte ich auf salmoniden angeln. bin mir aber noch relativ unsicher, ob tackle vor ort kaufen und dort lassen (lässt es sich wieder in fishing shops verkaufen?) oder aus D mitnehmen besser wäre?
wollte eigtl nur eine rute und rolle für alle salmoniden nehmen, da auf dem road trip nicht viel platz ist.
rolle nehme ich aller vorrausicht nach schon mit (Spro Zalt Arc 4000) aber rute weiß ich noch nicht ob günstige tele-rute 30-60g ausreichend ist oder lieber drüben eine rute kaufen? wie gesagt motto: eine für alles

was meint ihr?
DANKE


----------



## TJ. (3. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Hallo Leute
Wie geil auch ich bin im Mai/Juni in der gegend unterwegs
Vegas, Death Valley, yosemite, san fransisco, den 1er runter und dann La und san diego.
Was habt ihr bisher als Ziele und angeltrips eingeplant? Auch ich hab mich etwas umgeschaut aber lake mead ist schon teuer zumal ich nicht allein bin und Frauchen nicht angelt aber mitgehen würde.
Auch cool wären so angelläden oder ähnliches die ihr bisher rausgesucht habt.
Vill ist auch zufällig wer in der zeit los und man trifft sich?
Bin mal gespannt wies hier weiter geht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Snakesfreak (4. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Also mein Plan war es unterwegs versuchen in ein paar Seen der Nationalparks auf Bass zu fischen. Hoffe dass es Möglich ist, vom Ufer was zu fangen, da mir 500-600$ für ein Guiding viel zu viel sind und ich mir auch kein Boot mieten wollte.
Falls einer von euch ein paar Tipps zu Seen oder Flüssen(auch außerhalb der Nationalparks) in Californien hat bin ich natürlich sehr Dankbar!

Falls das nicht klappen sollte, versuche ich an der Küste ein Boot zu finden, was fishing tours anbietet...


----------



## TJ. (4. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Also mehr oder weniger wild drauf los Fischen wollte ich eigentlich weniger 
Mal sehn ich hab längere Stops in Vegas und San Diego vill bekomm ich ja da unten nen tip für Vegas wenn nicht wird es bei mir auch auf San Diego hinauslaufen ich schätze mal im Hafen gibt es zig Anbieter für meeresfahrten. Auch wenn ich nicht der kutterangler bin aber besser als nix

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Nein nein, ich werde mir schon Karten für die Gewässer kaufen! 
Gibt es in den Angelläden, Post...


----------



## TJ. (5. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Nein so ar das auch nicht gemeint mit dem mehr oder weniger wild drauf los fischen meinte ich schon mit karte.
Aber einfach an ein gewässer ohne vorher zuwissen wo wie was ist mir im urlaub zu viel.
Wann bist du wo? Überschneiden sich unsere Termine?
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

So, die Reiserute ist bestellt! Jetzt noch ein paar Köder besorgen und dann geht es ja auch schon fast los...

 Was für Köder würdet ihr mitnehmen? Dachte an ein paar Gummis und kleine Wobbler?


----------



## TJ. (14. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Ganz ehrlich
Kauf drüben ein die Preise sind wesentlich günstiger und dort im Laden können se dir sicher auch sagen was gad so geht.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## phirania (15. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> So, die Reiserute ist bestellt! Jetzt noch ein paar Köder besorgen und dann geht es ja auch schon fast los...
> 
> Was für Köder würdet ihr mitnehmen? Dachte an ein paar Gummis und kleine Wobbler?



Dann gibt es aber auch einen Reisebericht für die Zuhause gebliebenen.:m
Und nimm genug Gummis mit,sonst kommt ihr zu Dritt nach hause zurrück....:q:q:q
Viel Spass Tobi.#6


----------



## Snakesfreak (19. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Ja, die kann ich ja dann mit in die Kiste mit den Haken packen....! 

Erde ein paar Köder mitnehmen und den Rest da kaufen.


----------



## guifri (24. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

http://blog.sandiego.org/2012/10/pier-fishing-san-diego/


----------



## guifri (24. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

https://www.hmlanding.com/

Hier bin ich vorletztes Jahr mitgefahren. Es wurden auch einige Yellowfin-Tunas neben zahlreichen Yellowtails gefangen. 

Für die größeren Fische auf jeden Fall mindestens die 3/4-Tagestour. Aber Achtung, 3/4 Tagestour heißt ungefähr 12 Stunden unterwegs..

Ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil sich keiner an den vorher besprochenen Regeln (freelining mit live-sardines kann ganz schön Tüdel geben) hält, aber es macht Laune. Und mit etwas Glück sieht man unterwegs ein paar Wale.


----------



## Snakesfreak (24. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Glaube fürs Pier fishing reicht mein Tackle nicht aus... 

Mein Tackle sieht wie folgt aus:

Savage Gear Roadrunner 10-40g
4000 shimano biomaster
Vorfach 30er Fluro 
Ein paar Topwater Köder, Gummis, Spinner und Wobbler

Denke damit sollte sich in den Seen und Flüssen was fangen lassen


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (24. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Moin hab das jetzt erst gesehen. Ich war Ende Februar bis ende März dort. 

In San Diego und Huntington Beach hab ich auch n paar mal gefischt. Das geht gut. Für dich am leichtesten ist wahrscheinlich einfaches "surf fishing" vom Strand oder von den Molen. 

Gefischt hab ich dort wie üblich mit nem C-Rig und Wurmimitaten (die Berkley Gulps fangen da ganz gut).

Kauf dir auf jeden Fall noch n paar Wobbler dort (z.B.LC Surf Pointer). Momentan müsste da die Heilbutt angelei vom Strand ziemlich gut laufen. 

Guck dir mal die Seite hier an:
http://www.fishthesurf.com/rigging/

Da findest du viele Infos.

Spots die ich dir empfehlen kann sind in Huntigton Beach der Überlauf am Bolsa Chica und die Molen am Seal Beach. 

Hier mal noch n kleines Video zur motivation:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrsrEM-LMJ0

Grüße,
STHP

P.S. Lass das Pierfischen.


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

@STHP:

 wie läuft das den mit den Lizenzen für das Meer, bzw. die von dir beschriebenen Einläufe?


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Hier auch noch mal ein Video zum Thema Heilbutt auf wobbler an den von dir genanten Spots:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JBR2qV56xS8


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (27. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Hi! Sorry, ich guck nicht so oft ins AB.

CA Lizenzen kannst du in den meisten Tackleshops kaufen. Ich hab meine bei Fishermans Hardware in Huntington gekauft. 

Eventuell bekommst du die sogar bei Walmart. Ich hab das mal gehört, hab aber selbst nie nachgefragt.

Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe kostet die 2-Tageskarte ca. 23$


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (27. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Hab gerade noch mal n Pic vom Urlaub gefunden. Ich glaub das is n white Seabass. Gefangen hab ich den am Seal Beach auf C-Rig.

Grüße und viel Spass!


----------



## Snakesfreak (27. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Sehr cool! 

Da kann man sich das ja echt überlegen mit dem fischen im Meer...
Und wenn die Frau eh einen Strandtag machen will 

Muss man dem am Strand sehr weit werfen?


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (27. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Sehr cool!
> 
> Da kann man sich das ja echt überlegen mit dem fischen im Meer...
> *Und wenn die Frau eh einen Strandtag machen will*
> ...



Genau so wars bei mir halt auch. Mir is das sonst am Strand zu langweilig. 

Also ich hab fast nur von Molen gefischt. Da brauchst du aber gar nicht soweit raus. Ich hatte auch einen Butt (allerdings nur ca 25cm) genau dort wo die Wellen brechen. Ansonsten bin ich einfach auf der Mole gelaufen und hab alle 10m n Stopp gemacht und 5 min dort alles abgefischt. 

Ah kleiner Tipp noch. Kauf dir noch son paar weedless swimbait jigs. Dort schwimmt wirklich viel Zeug im Wasser und so bleibt das nicht dauert am Haken kleben. Die kosten zwar n bisschen was aber ich glaube ich hatte in den 4 Tagen 2 Abrisse.

Ich hatte diese hier:

http://www.warbaits.com/store-SWIMBAIT-HEADS.html


----------



## Snakesfreak (27. April 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Ah ok! Danke für den Tipp!

Aber mein hauptaugenmerk liegt ganz klar bei Black Bass aber denke, dass das Meer eine willkommene Abwechslung ist.

Der Plan ist ja in San Francisco eine Süßwasser Lizenz für die 2,5 Wochen zu kaufen und dann vor LA noch eine Meeres Lizenz zu lösen für 2 Tage oder so...
So kann ich auf unsrer Rundreise immer mal einen halt machen wenn ch ein interessantes Gewässer finde und dort ein paar Wurf machen.
Wär ja witzig geworden, wenn man noch den ein oder anderen Boardi am Wasser treffen würde


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

Bis jetzt leider noch nicht zum angeln gekommen... 

Ich wollte heute eigentlich ein paar Wurf am Cachuma Lake machen, aber leider fehlt hier so viel Wasser, dass ich es sein lassen habe.... Denke es ist nur noch 1/3 der Wasserfläche. Auch viele Flüsse auf dem Weg waren schon länger ausgetrocknet.
Somit wurde es schwierig die Rute zu schwingen.

Morgen werde ich versuchen am Meer, kurz vor LA zu fischen. An der Stelle wo die Jungs aus dem YouTube Video auch auf Heilbutt fischen.

Hoffe das in den nächsten Tagen ein guiding am alle castaic möglich sein wird.


----------



## kopyto55 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: San Diego bis LA*

habe ein wenig in San Diego geangelt. 
 direkt am Campingplatz in der Mission Bay. Sah eigentlich wenig erfolgsversprechend aus, war aber überrascht wie erfolgreich ich mit einfachen grundmontagen und muschelfleisch war. 
 Striped Sea Bass und eine Art Whiting bissen ziemlich gut 
 Angeln lohnt sich !


----------

